# DSTV in Dubai?



## WildWill (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello

Im now dealing with the issues of what will my wife watch in Dubai, when she does not have her favourite DSTV channels anymore. Will appreciate hearing about the options open and which are close to the stuff that we have to choose from in SA via DSTV. Is Dubai maybe the opportunity that I have been waiting for to switch to Apple TV?


----------



## kristybee (Jul 12, 2014)

DSTV is available in Dubai, and those broadcast the DSTV SIGNALS steal it from real DSTV PROVIDERS.......almost like electricity gets stolen in South Africa.......ONLY thing is that in townships in RSA, the ELECTRICTY that gets stolen is for free.......but the DSTV signals in DUBAI you have to pay for to those WHO STOLE it for you.

i cannot post the link since i am a new member...but yeah it seems possible your wife will get to watch DSTV movies there if she does not want to watch movies online.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Satellites have a 'footprint' in the earth surface and are beamed specifically at certain areas. I would be very surprised if you can 'see' the DSTV satellite in Dubai. Therefore the previous post must refer to the broadcasts being relayed over the internet, which is highly illegal and you will have no comeback on anybody that supply such feeds as they will ensure they hide well. It must be noted here that DSTV are only licensed to broadcast in the countries covered by their agreements with the material providers.
You would bemuch better off looking at lyngsat.com to see the footprints of the various satellites and which channels are available, many will be free to air. Subscription can still be a problem due to the broadcast agreement the broadcasters have.


----------

